# Master Forge (Perfect Flame 36") Suggested Mods



## ryanje (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi All, 

I just purchased my first smoker!  A Master Forge Vertical from Lowes. I was wondering what mods you would all suggest.  

It came with a stamped small smoke box.  I am trying to figure out something to use as a replacement.  Can you use aluminum or something coated with non-stick (bread pan?).  Something tells me introducing both of those to a flame is no good.  Since the box goes in just like a grate but sits lower it is a little more difficult to replace.


----------



## slim (Feb 11, 2010)

What about replacing it with a cast iron skillet and lid....


----------



## ryanje (Feb 11, 2010)

I was thinking of that as well. I would have to make additional mods and create a place for the pan to rest over the flame.  If I set it on the bottom it will smother the flame and If i put it on top of a grate it will be too far above the flame.


----------



## jojo1580 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought the same smoker today from Lowes.  Not really sure where to place different meats on the racks. Any suggestions?


----------



## yount (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the perfect flame model from lowes 
When i smoke i use pellets chips and chunks ill wrap the pellets in aluminum foil packs and poke holes in it i layer some chips on bottom of fire box then a few chunks on top and the foil pack this way it will smoke in layers and give you a longer smoke time less opening the door hope this helps. and do the door gasket mod.
 the gasket works great I am able to smoke in the garage with the doors closed with the gasket and chimney mod.Dont use the cement it gets brittle and will fall off there is a high temp gasket sealer thats recomended on here somewhere.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 12, 2010)

i have the same smoker......i use gas and a charcoal pan with chunks. also a use a disposable foil pan for the water.........more volume and easier clean up. also put bricks in the original chip pan.........



here is a thread on mods for gassers...................

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=51327


----------



## mgnorcal (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got 2 Perfect Flames and use them lots, got one of them modified for hybrid electric and charcoal.
Main thing is to allow gaps for air (smoke) to pass easily through and around the meat.
Also, try to rotate the racks about half way through the cook - just put the top grate on the bottom and so on.
I generally load the meat starting with the top slot and work down and I notice that the lower racks will cook a little faster so rotation is needed if you want to equalize.

I've got both the older heavy cast iron pan and the newer lighter enameled pan.  I actually prefer the lighter pan because it gets hotter and gets my wood chunks and lump charcoal going quicker and more reliably at all flame settings.


----------



## blzafour (Feb 13, 2010)

For a wood box I use some old personal pan pizza pans from Pizza Hut.... They are about 10 in diameter and are made out of some heavier metal. I use two pans to do this. One pan I fill up with my wood chunks and then I take and drill holes in the bottom of the other pan for airflow and then I turn it upside down and sit the pan with the air holes on top of the one with the wood in it. 
My Wife is a manager at Pizza Hut so this is how I acquired the pans.... they work great in my buddies smoker and mine!

Blza


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 13, 2010)

I have had that same smoker for a long time now..Mine had the cast iron chip pan already...I haven't done any mods on mine...But 1 important thing i havent seen mentioned yet, NEVER trust that darn thermometer on it.. Mine is 50 to 75 degrees off !!  Happy smokes


----------

